# Sorry this is really off topic but is this normal for a Chihuahua



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

My aunt got a chihuahua but he's very weird for a puppy thinks collars are snakes trying to eat him thinks fingers are sausages is that normal for a puppy


----------



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Here are some pics he's 8 weeks and about 1 lb


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Some dogs need conditioning to collars, or else they can panic and or chew them off. 
Fingers are sausages?? By that I'm assuming your saying he is biting and chewing fingers. Yes that's normal for a puppy that's 8 weeks old. That's how puppies play and do a lot of communicating with each other. I highly reccomeded that you teach the dog it's unacceptable, or it will be perfectly fine for it to still bite a year from now. Just because it's a small dog doesn't mean that their bites don't inflict damage. 
If a behavior isn't acceptable for a large breed to do, it's not acceptable for a small dog.


----------



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you and we are training using the clicker and treats he just said doesn't seem to get the thing about testing on fingers I've tried tapping him on the nose and saying no he's just so stubborn we have a KONG. Puppy toy and a rope and a jellyfish and some others but he only wants to bite fingers or the jellyfish


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You might want to consider finding a dog trainer to help you. I have worked in vet clinics before and there is nothing worse than a poorly trained chihuahua.


----------

